# Tips for England (all the divisions)



## Bultip (Aug 26, 2013)

Here I would add predcitions for any kind of divisions - Premier Leauge, Championship, League 1, League 2, the Conferences, FA Cup, League Cup. Of course, when the administrator have not added a topic with regards


----------



## Bultip (Aug 26, 2013)

Hyde FC - Grimsby Town
18:30 CET

Hyde FC will play with Grimsby Town in match from the English Conference. Before the games from today Hyde FC was on the twenty-first place with 2 points, while Grimsby Town was ninth with 7 points. I think that in the game between them there will have over 2.5 goals. That prediction was true in all 4 games of Hyde FC in the Conference this season and in 2 from the 4 matches of Grimsby Town. So far this season Hyde FC has scored 5 and has conceded 14 goals, while Grimsby Town has realized 6 and has conceded 4 goals. Last season in the match between both teams at “Ewen Fields” Hyde FC beat Grimsby Town with 3:2. Hyde FC is without victory in the Conference until now this season and has registered a draw and a defeat in their matches at home so far this campaign. Grimsby Town is with a win and a loss in their visits in the Conference until now in the season. I expect that Grimsby Town will seek a victory, which could bring the team closer to the first places. However, Hyde FC also will fight for the three points and will search their first win in the Conference this season. So I expect that there will have goals in the match today and that the number of the goals will be over 2.5. 


Prediction: over 2,5 goals @1,75 bet365


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello, you can always start a thread for the appropriate league if it hasnt been started.


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 27, 2013)

Just adding post that left behind when we imported to the forum.
by Bultip » Tue Aug 27, 2013 11:22 am 
Queens Park Rangers – Swindon Town

19:45

Queens Park Rangers will host Swindon Town in match from the second round of the League Cup of England. The match is on Tuesday and will be played at “Loftus Road”. In the previous round Queens Park Rangers eliminated Exeter City after win with 2:0 away from home, while Swindon Town beat Torquay United with 1:0 at home and qualified for this round. Queens Park Rangers started strong the new season in Championship and has 3 wins and 1 draw in their matches until now. Swindon Town is with 1 victory, 1 draw and 2 losses in their matches in League One this campaign. My opinion is that Queens Park Rangers will win the game in the regular time and will qualify for the next round. The team of Harry Redknapp is in better form and has conceded only 2 goals in their 5 matches this season. Swindon Town is with 2 losses in their 2 visits this campaign. I predict a victory for the hosts in the game at “Loftus Road” on Tuesday evening.

Prediction: Queens Park Rangers to win @1,61 bet365
Bultip.com - betting predictions


----------



## picksmachine (Sep 25, 2013)

England > Capital One Cup

Birmingham - Swansea
1X

It's a cup game and it is very likely the score to be draw.
Howevery, for better security I play it 1X (double chance)


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Sep 28, 2013)

*HITS IN SEPTEMBER: 66,03% AVG. ODD: 1.57*
--------------------------------------------------------
 ® - 28/09 Tips

- Bournemouth vs Blackburn @ 2.50
- Rochdale vs Wycombe @ 2.10


----------



## Mad_dog (Sep 28, 2013)

*Coventry - Brentford

*
The adventures of a crazy team called Coventry are continuing on Sunday, and they will try to get back on winning tracks after an exciting game in Port Vale and a 3-2 defeat. Coventry had a 2-1 lead but then they got a player sent off and the game was lost in the second half. They are currently just above the relegation zone, with 4 points. Let me remind you that they started with -10 points as they were banned by the FA. So, if you would count all the points they won so far, they would be just under the promotion zone. Still, I believe that they are one of the best sides in this league and that they will reach the play off zone even until the New Year. They have a good side and are scoring easily, but there are also huge problems with defence. They have conceded 16 goals in 8 matches, and that is 2 in average. 
On the other side, four away games of Brentford brought 15 goals in total, and that is a bit over 3 goals in average. 

These sides met 2 times so far, and both times we saw a *Both to score* situation.
That will be my first bet here, 1.67 offered by Stan James is the best price. 
A more risky bet would be *over 3 goals*, at 2.30 offered by Pinnacle.


----------



## CaStRoF (Oct 4, 2013)

*Colchester - Wolves 2 @ 1,91*

Colchester United in big crisis, no resaults (8 games without win) and huge missing worries. Wolves in good form, just tree points behind leader and have good chance in this game.
Sanchez Watt (mf 4/0), Tosin Olufemi (both thigh, mf 3/0), Drey Wright (knee, df 9/0), Tom Eastman (df 7/0), Josh Thompson (both ankle, df 0), Mark Cousins (foot, gk 0), Conor Hubble (dead leg, mf 1/0) Gavin Massey (mf 6/1) and Mason Spence (both hamstring, df 1/0) are all occupying the sidelines through injury. To make matters worse, Ryan Dickson (mf 5/0)is struggling with the after-effects of illness and Daniel Pappoe (df 1/0) completes his three-match ban.

James Henry is in line to make his Wolves debut away at Colchester.
The winger has joined Wanderers on a three-month loan deal from Championship side Millwall that reunites him with Wolves manager Kenny Jackett, who ended his stay with the Lions at the end of last season.
Jackett is also boosted by the return from suspension of David Davis, but the midfielder faces a battle to reclaim his first-team spot after fellow youngster Jack Price impressed in last Saturday's win over struggling Sheffield United.
Highly-rated winger Bakary Sako should keep his starting place despite Nottingham Forest reviving their interest in signing the Frenchman this week.

*https://www.facebook.com/castrof.eu.insiders*


----------



## Bultip (Nov 12, 2013)

Accumulator for today with two events:

Cambridge Utd - Aldershot
Prediction: Cambridge Utd to win @1,83 Bet365

It is obvious for this game to be from one of the surest bets for the day. After all, Cambridge is first in the Conference of England (Fifth Division) and Aldershot is on the twenty-third position. Cambridge Utd has won thirty-eight points in seventeen rounds and at home the team has eight wins from eight games and the incredible 18:2 goal difference. Aldershot is on such low position because of starting the season with minus ten positin. The team has won twenty three points but in the table the team has thirteen points. Even with full active the team would have been in the bottom half of the table. The team has won nine points as a guest and has the modest goal difference of 5:5 in eight games. The odds is perfect for a home win and this is a bet that cannot be missed.

Second Event HERE


----------



## Bultip (Nov 23, 2013)

*Arsenal - Southampton
16:00 CET
By Flegmatron*
Arsenal is hosting Southampton at The Emirats in the 13 week of the Premier league. This is probably the most surprising derby match anyone has expected, mainly because no one expected that The saints will be at 3-rd place after 12 matches. Arsenal is still the leader, although Wengers boys lost to Manchester United last week. The difference between the two clubs is 3 points - 25 to 22, so The Saints can top the chart after this week. 
This looks highly unlikely as Arsenal is past it is hard games and has a series of easy games that should be won. Next opponents are Marsille, Cardiff, Hull and Everton and a win in all of those battles is expected. The team ambition is great after the summer signing of Ozil and the team is performing greatly. Above all, there was an international break and Wengers boys are refreshed and ready for the next cicle. 
Southampton already messed up with some other teams plans, but Arsenal has a total domination in this derby, especially in London. Probably soon we will see a drop of form from the Saints and I think we will see the start of that on Saturday. 
*Prediction: Arsenal to win at 1.53 at BET365 *


----------

